# Encender luz antiniebla del lado que giramos.



## peperrrr (Mar 4, 2011)

Buenos días a todos/as.

He vista que en muchos coches nuevos cuando giramos en un sentido se enciende automáticamente la luz antiniebla del lado que giramos.

La idea sería montar en la columna de dirección unos pulsadores que cuando giremos a la derecha o a la izquierda envíen corriente a la luz antiniebla correspondiente (siempre que no estén encendidas).

Hay un sistema en el mercado Hella dynaview carísimo.

http://dynaview.hella-online.com/ES/site/index.html

No se es una idea para mejorar nuestros coches.

Yo no tengo experiencia en electrónica, pero si alguien se anima podría ser beneficioso para todos.

Un saludo desde España.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 4, 2011)

con un acelerometro y un pic, no rompes nada y no tocas nada del coche


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 5, 2011)

peperrrr dijo:


> . . . Yo no tengo experiencia en electrónica . . .



   Y eso que no a escuchado de sensores magneticos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2011)

> Yo* no tengo experiencia en electrónica*, pero si alguien se anima podría ser beneficioso para todos.


y en que tienes experiencia?o sea si te decimos como armar,es decir si te diseñamos un circuito nosotros,en que nos beneficiamos?o sea todos? no entendí,perdón por mi ignorancia¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## peperrrr (Mar 5, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y en que tienes experiencia?o sea si te decimos como armar,es decir si te diseñamos un circuito nosotros,en que nos beneficiamos?o sea todos? no entendí,perdón por mi ignorancia¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Hola,
Ante todo, perdón por si alguien se ha sentido ofendido por mi pregunta.
Yo estoy en diferentes foros ( no de electrónica ) donde presto mi ayuda y experiencia desinteresadamente a personas que lo necestian. Pienso que la idea principal de los foros es esta ( igual estoy equivocado).
Lo dicho, siento si se han ofendió o parece que sea un aprovechado, pero no es mi intención.
Si lo consideran oportuno, borren este post que ya intentare buscarme la vida.

Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Mar 5, 2011)

No es cierto, no es la luz antiniebla, son faros específicos para ese uso que alumbran hacia los lados.

Lee la legislación sobre modificación de vehículos y verás como tardas 10" (o menos) en que se te quiten las ganas de "hacer el boticario" ;-)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 5, 2011)

peperrrr las disculpas las tengo que dar yo,no fui muy amable,perdón,entendí tu punto ,gracias por ser  paciente y explicármelo 
saludos


----------

